# Any FreeBSD'ers On Xbox Live?



## enCyde (May 9, 2012)

As the title says. 
Anyone here that plays on Xbox Live? Would be cool to add some new friends there and maybe go for some rounds. What's your GT? And what games do you play?

- Don't hate me for bringing Microsoft here


----------

